# FINALLY! FERTILE EGGS!



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

THEY'VE DONE IT! my rams finally have fertile eggs... and guess what boys? it WAS the female that was at fault. I just introduced a german blue ram to my tank this past weekend, and after my gold pair ate their infertile eggs and got into quite a spat, the gold male paired with the blue female.

Just checked today and not ONLY do they have eggs, but they're turning a lovely orangy color which I'm led to believe means they are FERTILE!

Just a few pics....








sorry about the quality of the one thats not blocked by the plants.... they laid them in the back of the tank and its a bitch to get pics. gotta pull the background off and shoot blind.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

how are you positive they are fertile?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

sh*t. i'm gonna KILL Sophe.... she just found the nest and is eating the mixed pair's eggs. biiiiitch.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Filo said:


> how are you positive they are fertile?
> [snapback]875804[/snapback]​


well.... they're not the 'infertile' gray/white color.

edit: heres a pic from the golds pairing.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

So they're not protecting the eggs?

That's quite odd...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Filo said:


> how are you positive they are fertile?
> [snapback]875804[/snapback]​


From breeding a lot of cichlids and seeing Tink's previous pics, I'm about 90% positive. Just concerned at their current status!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

well, sophe's being a real bitch at sneaking in the nest just when they're not looking. i mean tig and soph really didn't have to worry when they laid the infertile eggs.... because there wasn't a renegade female in there out for some caviar. and this IS zoe's first spawn.

i figured out what i'm gonna do. this spawn is pretty much fucked. i mean, i might get one or two fry that make it.

i'm gonna invest in a 5 or 7 gallon and do some nice planting in it. put a little filter on it, cycle it. THEN Tig and Zoe are gonna move in to that... just the two of them. And that is gonna be their love nest. and once the fry are free swimming, they'll be moving back to the main tank.... and the 5 or 7 will become my fry tank. and i can cull down to like the best 3-5 fry and offer them to pfury members or something


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> i'm gonna invest in a 5 or 7 gallon and do some nice planting in it. put a little filter on it, cycle it. THEN Tig and Zoe are gonna move in to that... just the two of them. And that is gonna be their love nest. and once the fry are free swimming, they'll be moving back to the main tank.... and the 5 or 7 will become my fry tank.


Now you're thinking


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

LOL mummy fish has started to KICK BUTT.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Sweet tinkerbelle. pics look good!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Good luck Tink


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Those little rams look Badass!
I really like those. Might inspire me to set up a Little 10 gal. Stop drinking for a week and buy some of those little fockers!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

So what are you going to do with all those cichlids?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Congrats can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Filo said:


> So what are you going to do with all those cichlids?
> [snapback]876250[/snapback]​


well, either sell or give them back to the LFS, or offer them to pfury members for just the cost of shipping.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

ship me some fry







im making a 10g community thing


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

finally
congrats on the fertile eggs


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats on the fry.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

not sure if they've got eggs anymore or not. they're still on guard but i can't see anything.

gonna pick up the 7g. tomorrow at the nearest petstore on the carlisle pike cuz i gotta do wedding stuff with my friend amber (cake tastings are AWESOME).


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

if the parents are still guarding there is a good chance its still there. They might have moved the eggs to another location because they feel that the orginal location is not safe.

Notice a lot of cichlids dig multiple holes during pre-spawning.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Congrats!


----------

